# Dark blood on day 10 post ET (Morula)



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Help! I have noticed some darkish blood on my toilet role when i visited the toilet.  Is this normal for day 10 post ET? It happend last time and i went on to get a BFP and daughter is 8 year old now. But i worry that this may be the start of a menstrual cycle cus i am 40 years of age compare to last time.


----------



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

I have given up hope


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Please don't give up hope until your official test date.  It's not over yet, and I see that when you had a BFP with your DD you had some bleeding, so you just can't tell.  Hang on in there.         


Ellie


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

And the bleeding isn't always from the place you are worried about, you know lots of women continue bleeding throughout pregnancy and go on to have babies....praying all is well for you, hang in there xxxxx


----------



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Ladies thank you all. I was BFN. Moving on now and returned to work. My hobbie and i are considering trying naturally as cannot afford ICSI treatment. We are in debt already for failed cyle.
Goodluck to all here with healthy BFP's .


----------



## Indigo2 (Sep 16, 2011)

So sorry it didn't work out this cycle.  Good luck with trying naturally


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

I am so sorry about your BFN.      Wishing you all the best with whatever you try next.

Ellie


----------



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks Ladies


----------

